
Monopoly for Millennials - bokglobule
https://www.wsj.com/articles/monopoly-for-millennials-1543017641
======
mattizcoop
I admire the effort to try and find a version of the game that would resonate
with a millennial audience but the collection of stereotypes, although done
tongue in cheek, seems to fall short. It's neither funny nor ironic, IMHO.

